# need help deciding on Mendota vs Kozy Heat



## michoumonster

Hello fireplace experts,
I am building a new home and am looking for a direct vent fireplace for our family room. Our family room is about 20x20 with 15 feet ceilings.
Mainly, I want the best looking fireplace and log set and slim profile. Am in California, so heating is not a priority.
I have narrowed down my fireplace choice to these two models mainly because they are the slimmest 40" wide fireplaces that i have found: 
Mendota dxv42 or the Kozy heat thief river falls. i have not been able to see the Kozy heat in person as the showroom did not have it on display, but i like the specs on it because you can get the black enamel liner option instead of firebrick. 
Would love your input as to which you think would be better-- which would probably be less maintenance/have fewer problems, and which is best looking? thanks for any advice!


----------



## Ironhorse74

michoumonster said:
			
		

> Hello fireplace experts,
> I am building a new home and am looking for a direct vent fireplace for our family room. Our family room is about 20x20 with 15 feet ceilings.
> Mainly, I want the best looking fireplace and log set and slim profile. Am in California, so heating is not a priority.
> I have narrowed down my fireplace choice to these two models mainly because they are the slimmest 40" wide fireplaces that i have found:
> Mendota dxv42 or the Kozy heat thief river falls. i have not been able to see the Kozy heat in person as the showroom did not have it on display, but i like the specs on it because you can get the black enamel liner option instead of firebrick.
> Would love your input as to which you think would be better-- which would probably be less maintenance/have fewer problems, and which is best looking? thanks for any advice!



Not a doubt in the world that the Mendota is built better. Fans and firebrick standard. Mendota has a better flame. The Mendota is a 50% turn down unit with a Nova SIT 820 valve and standard pilot. It really is a steel ball. Hard to screw it up.


----------



## webby3650

We do a lot of service on Mendota, Kozy is a great company with good products. I think you will have less maintance with the Kozy, and the enamel liners look great! Mendota has some great units too, have you seen the Greenbriar? It's a little pricey, but what a beauty!


----------



## webby3650

Also keep in mind, if you are on LP, the flame won't look near as good as it does on NG.


----------



## Ironhorse74

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Also keep in mind, if you are on LP, the flame won't look near as good as it does on NG.



I disagree strongly with that. Properly designed units, look better on LP than on Natural Gas. The problem usually comes with installers who are not willing to adjust LP units correctly. Mostly fear of callbacks for sooting.


----------



## webby3650

IronFire said:
			
		

> webby3650 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also keep in mind, if you are on LP, the flame won't look near as good as it does on NG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree strongly with that. Properly designed units, look better on LP than on Natural Gas. The problem usually comes with installers who are not willing to adjust LP units correctly. Mostly fear of callbacks for sooting.
Click to expand...

Interesting. LP, as a general rule won't have as nice of a flame. I'm just trying to save this guy from a surprise upon installation. How many brands do you install?


----------



## Ironhorse74

Interesting. LP, as a general rule won't have as nice of a flame. I'm just trying to save this guy from a surprise upon installation. How many brands do you install?[/quote]

In 28 years about all of them. I have been a dealer for Heat-N-Glo, Jotul, Mendota, Majestic, Travis, Kozy, Pacific Energy, Town and Country and Regency. That is for stuff that is brands that are still out and about. Also Dovre, Waterford, Desa and CFM if we want to start talking about products that are no longer in business. If you want to add in wood, I have sold Fishers, Orley, and Shrader too. 

I was selling Mendota in 1986 when they only made the Gas Hearth and the Wood Hearth. 

I have worked for three major manufacturers.


----------



## Ironhorse74

IronFire said:
			
		

> Interesting. LP, as a general rule won't have as nice of a flame. I'm just trying to save this guy from a surprise upon installation. How many brands do you install?



In 28 years about all of them. I have been a dealer for Heat-N-Glo, Jotul, Mendota, Majestic, Travis, Kozy, Pacific Energy, Town and Country and Regency. That is for stuff that is brands that are still out and about. Also Dovre, Waterford, Desa and CFM if we want to start talking about products that are no longer in business. If you want to add in wood, I have sold Fishers, Orley, and Shrader too. 

I was selling Mendota in 1986 when they only made the Gas Hearth and the Wood Hearth. 

I have worked for three major manufacturers.[/quote]

Forgot Enviro


----------



## webby3650

Wow! now I'm really surpised that you like LP better, I never heard that before.


----------



## Ironhorse74

webby3650 said:
			
		

> Wow! now I'm really surpised that you like LP better, I never heard that before.



I didn't say I liked LP better. I only said it would look better if properly adjusted. I have had my share of call backs for sooting because I went a little over board. I would rather have a few call backs than crappy  looking flames.


----------



## michoumonster

thanks everybody for your feedback. I am on natural gas, so the LP discussion wasn't an issue for me. I went ahead and got the mendota dxv, more because the store that sold it to me had better service than the other store that carried the cozy heat, which i wasn't able to see in person. I just was too nervous to drop that kind of money on something i could not touch and feel. I am hoping the mendota looks as good in my house as it did in the store! thanks again. you guys are great!


----------



## eclecticcottage

michoumonster said:
			
		

> thanks everybody for your feedback. I am on natural gas, so the LP discussion wasn't an issue for me. I went ahead and got the mendota dxv, more because the store that sold it to me had better service than the other store that carried the cozy heat, which i wasn't able to see in person. I just was too nervous to drop that kind of money on something i could not touch and feel. I am hoping the mendota looks as good in my house as it did in the store! thanks again. you guys are great!



I was just going to suggest trying to find someone with one on display. I think with a gas unit, it's REALLY important to see it running.  I like our heritage bay, and when it came out, Lopi hadn't started selling units with "ember fyre" technology yet, but the Bershire kicks it's butt in looks.  If I had seen both burning (again, the Bershire wasn't available yet, it's hypothetical) I would have bought the Berkshire hands down over the heritage bay.  Hope you enjoy your new fireplace!!


----------



## smoggy66

My husband and I are trying to decide on a direct vent gas fireplace.  The recommendations to me are Kozy, Avalon & Valor.  We have 1 installer out to look at the wall where the fireplace would go (there was one there before but it fell down, and we took out and walled over.).  There is still a playwood place where the hearth was for the fireplace.  We left it as we didn't know what to do for a number of years. Now we know we want (can afford) a gas fireplace.  The 1 installer was the one who recommended the 3 stoves.  Today a contractor came out and said pretty much the same BTU's needed for our small 1050 Sq ft home.  We were leaning to KOZY because they make a mantle surround (either flush or cabinet) and we wanted that look.  But the mantle surrounds are enormous.  Our wall is between two long windows and is about 77" wide.  The mantle surrounds from Kozy are 63.25" width of the mantle itself, 7" deep on side pillars and can be installed like that without pre-boxing.  The problem is we think they are too wide and it will be over kill for the wall.  We are so confused and would love some help from someone out there before deciding, on stove/mantle surround combo, or stove and contractor building a box around it and making it pretty.  HELP


----------



## Ironhorse74

Mantles are easy.  Plenty of companies making them. Don't base a fireplace decision on a mantle. You do know Kozy is in the middle of a massive recall. You can do better.


----------

